# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kerkük Türkünü: iran, israil, Pegmerge ve ABD katlediyor >  İŞİD'in destekcisi TEYYO, asıl katil TEYYO, adam kendi si BOP eş bakanı olduğunu söyl

## anau

İŞİD'in destekcisi TEYYO, asıl katil TEYYO, adam kendi si BOP eş bakanı olduğunu söyledi. Bunlar Müslüman değil, bunlar eski IRKCI BAAASCILAR, onlar yıllarca Türkmenleri katletti. Bizler ise seyretik ve seyrediyoruz. Adamlar MUSULU Aldılar ve ora atadıkları eski basscı bir general yani hepsi Irkcı pislikler, islamla ilgileri yok. Bunlar sadece islamı kendi kirli işleri için kullanıyor. İŞİD'in arkasında Tayyip, Sudi, katar ve hiç ilgim yok desede aslı destekcisi ABD. Çünkü ABD bölgede Sünni Şii savaşı çıkarmak için bu piçleri kullanıyor.

Bazıları inatla bunların Müslüman olduklarını iddaa ediyor, Peki Müslüman bir kişi karıncayı bile incitemzken Allahın yaratığını severiz, yaratandan ötürü derken, bu caniler ne yapıyor. Bunlar insan olamaz, TEYYOda bu işin içinde TIRlarla gönderdiği silahlar nereye gitti. Bir Arap kızı ölünce ağlayan gavat binlerce TÜRKMEN ölürken görmüyor, duymuyor, üç maymunları oynuyor. En büyük cani ve KATİL TEYYO.

Peşmergede aynı pislik korumasız Türkmenleri katlediyor. Peşmerge batının köpeği.﻿

----------

